# Taken a different approach with FBQ2496



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Any thoughts on using it as a simple way of toning down the dialogue bleed though which hasn’t been a huge issue just a lousy high pass filter on the Eltax A 12-R or maybe I listen to much? 

I’ve eliminated the filters for its other use same with the other sub that’s used for LFE.1 or if I like to play vintage original film mixes Dolby stereo, I select (sw-re-mix) mode on the Kenwood KRF-X9050D THX select to divert the extra low end as it would be in the cinema, only its press of the button on the Dolby processor no big deal for me to do it only takes 5 seconds.

Anyway so that you know, know how I run things over here, good now, now I can talk about what I did and how its changed me as man. LOL

I read a while back in this part of the forum not sure which thread it was, but I seem to remember a member mentioning about selecting one filter and using the Q and level to even out the issues, so to speak.

What I’ve gone and down is selected 403Hz and Q of 5.0 and level of -33db which seems to be doing just fine I can only guess what the curve looks like and I’m pleased with it, its floating the boat.

While listening to the muffed dialogue from (Star Trek III 1984 Dolby six-track) and adjusting the levels while noting the mid range dropping down by ear, I couldn’t be asked to set up the RTA this evening. 

I’ve toyed around with the LFE.1 sub and that is still in the experiment process. 

Basically the filter is acting as type of (high pass) and something more I don’t partially care as long as it works though. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I also noticed this morning after turning ON sound system with some the applied filters 
120Hz Q 0.75 -33db sub bass extension LCRS
403Hz Q5.0 -30db LFE.1 sub bass 

That noise humming has been reduced so that’s a plus. 

I’ll let the amplifiers warm up a bit and do a few more experiments, hey its Christmas!

Merry Christmas


----------

